# Got the LTS installed



## Chrisco (Mar 19, 2007)

Well, I got the KOOK's LTs installed today. Easy as pie. Fit and finish are great. Sounds a little meaner too. Can't really feel a difference though but that's just the butt dyno. I'll post up some pics later.


----------



## GTOsarge (Oct 9, 2007)

Sounds good. I'm pondering the same setup on mine. Pic's would be good. Congrats!


----------



## Chrisco (Mar 19, 2007)

Some pics:


----------



## Chrisco (Mar 19, 2007)

more pics:

Really just showing the clearence between the steering rack and the headers. Also some engine bay pics.


----------



## Chrisco (Mar 19, 2007)

I suggest anyone who is doing this to follow the directions that come with the kit. Makes it very simple. Only thing they left out was removal of the dipstick for the passenger side header. Driver's side went in from the bottom, passenger's side went in from the top. Definately easier to install headers on the goat than the GTP.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

i thought LTs made a big difference when i put mine in. i consider it a gateway mod because it gets you hooked to take the car you were happy with and get you chasing an ever faster one.  headers, tune and DRs got my '04 from 13.38 to 12.8 so i'd say it makes a big difference. the only one i'd say was a bigger change for me was the cam. congratsarty:


----------

